# Rea towing company



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the type and make of the paint that reas used for their red funnel colour
I've purchased a tug and want to put a reas funnel on her
Thanking you in advance
Peter


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

fitz1925 said:


> Can anyone tell me the type and make of the paint that reas used for their red funnel colour
> I've purchased a tug and want to put a reas funnel on her
> Thanking you in advance
> Peter


Not sure of any brand name or colour code but when freshly applied (unweathered) it was very close to Post Office (mail van) red

There are some colour photos in the gallery which may help.

The Rea funnel markings varied over the years. Blue Diamond in some areas and Black elsewhere. Also to get best out of them you need a proper funnel rather than twin uptakes.

When Rea / Cory Towage introduced MILGARTH and ANGLEGARTH at Milford the distinct markings were lost on the tiny twin uptakes. But there again that just my own opinion.


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

BillH said:


> Not sure of any brand name or colour code but when freshly applied (unweathered) it was very close to Post Office (mail van) red
> 
> There are some colour photos in the gallery which may help.
> 
> ...


Thanks bill I thought that a paint make and colour may be obtainable from a local stockists
I don't even know if it was a marine paint that was used
Cheers
Peter


----------

